# can a yeast start too vigorously?



## olusteebus (Dec 1, 2013)

I am making a white grape and peach SP. I only had Red Pasteur yeast which is supposed to be a fast fermenter for primarily red wines. I pitched it to warm water and let it sit for a few minnutes. I poured it in and man, it took off like it was boiling. I stirred it and it was really going.

My sg was 1.085

I hope it keeps going and don't stop.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 1, 2013)

it should be fine until the 4 are 5 day, then will slow down.
after about the third day, add a little more nutrient.


----------



## iVivid (Dec 1, 2013)

Can a yeast start too vigorously?
Only if your bucket isn't big enough


----------

